
Steve Wozniak On Apple Security, Employee Termination, and Gray Powell  - rpledge
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/04/steve-wozniak-on-apple-security-employee-termination-and-gray-powell/
======
Keyframe
This is both absurd and sad at the same time. Also, it shows how little (or
not at all) Woz has influence at Apple.

------
jacquesm
Choice quote:

> I did describe this to Steve Jobs the night of the iPad introduction and he
> said “so it’s no big deal.

If Steven Jobs does not think that firing someone is 'a big deal' then he's a
really lousy employer. Firing someone, especially when it is over an issue
like this is always a big deal, even if only to the person fired, and you
can't just make light of it like that.

~~~
tvon
I believe he's referring to Woz being shown the device being "no big deal",
not firing the guy. Of course, this leads to the question of why the guy was
still fired... though it's quite possible/likely the firing didn't cross Jobs'
desk.

------
tlrobinson
The Michael Corleone analogy goes far. Apple uses the organized crime / drug
dealer method of security: if you do something they don't like they terminate
you (pun intended) to scare everyone else into complying.

------
Timothee
I suppose it refers to this tweet and picture:
<http://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/11524252866>

The interesting thing is that this wasn't talked about that much. I remember
thinking it was funny that Steve Wozniak would get a 3G on the launch of the
wifi-only iPad but didn't think more about it: all versions of the iPad had
been presented long before so it was nothing new, just funny that Woz would
get an unreleased product on that day.

So, if the engineer did get fired over this, I would have to go with the
"culture of fear". Or at least, in this case, it seems that Apple stuck to its
policies instead of figuring out the damage done. (which was none)

------
madair
Perhaps he was a job-hopper.

------
thehodge
wasn't this exact post on gizmodo this morning? edit: oh it appears to be
syndicated from them, sorry I wasn't aware of any deal between them

------
crystalis
cf. <http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/steve-jobs-porn/>

